# I've burned my teflon pan!



## corazon (Mar 4, 2007)

After making dinner tonight, I left the stove on and my teflon pan sitting on the burner. I'm worried that we're all gonna get sick!

It was on med high for probably 30 minutes. I noticed because there was a haze in the house. There was some grease in the pan that most likely produced the smoke.  There were also a few crumbs still in the pan.  I opened all the doors and windows and stuck the pan outside. The house aired out for 15 minutes until the smoke had cleared. I'm still worried about teflon flu though. 

The kids were sleeping in their room which is right next to the kitchen but the door was closed, they should be fine.

And the dog? 

Should I toss the pan?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 4, 2007)

You've done what you could.  Teflon flu is not automatic.  You'll probably be fine.

I'd test out the pan with an egg.  If it still works as it's supposed to, keep it.  If not, toss it.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 4, 2007)

I`de never heard of Teflon (PTFE) flu before you mentioned it, but I`ve done a little reading since and it would seem the onset if reasonably fast and lasts 2 days. so at worst you`ll feel a bit ill, but you will recover.
apparently it`s more acute (to lethal) for Birds.
plenty fresh air for you all will help no end 

as for the pan, erm.... I have no idea, I think I would deep 6 it personaly.


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2007)

What brand is the pan? Does it have a warranty? If so, you may be able to get a new pan. Otherwise I would go with what Andy said.


----------



## corazon (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh you know, it's the mom in me. I just have to worry.  
Still feeling fine. If I had gotten tflu, I'd be pretty sick right now.

Thanks for your advice and reassurance. I'll try the pan out with an egg, as suggested, and make sure it's still nonstick.

It's a Calphalon.  If it did have a warrenty, it's probably expired.  Great idea though!


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2007)

Calphalon has a lifetime warranty. You are probably in luck.


----------



## corazon (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow!  Really?  I'll try it out!  Thanks GB!


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2007)

This might be helpful.


----------



## corazon (Mar 4, 2007)

GB, you are too good to me.
Thanks again!


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2007)

My pleasure!!!


----------



## Claire (Mar 5, 2007)

My mom always bought very inexpensive teflon pans, so when they looked like poop, she'd put them in with our camping gear, then she'd trash them when she didn't feel like washing them.  What a woman!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 5, 2007)

To be honest, the warranty, even if it's still in effect, won't help you.  It covers manufacturers defects/workmanship, etc., - not neglect, accidents, yadayadayada.  Forgetting about it & burning it is definitely not covered, nor should it be.

And a non-stick pan on medium-high for 30 minutes?  As to testing the pan, I'd heat some oil in it, & perhaps an egg if you wish (but I wouldn't eat it), then wash it & see what the finish looks like.  You also might want to place the pan on a level surface to see whether or not it buckled at all.


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2007)

While you are most likely right Breezy, it does not hurt to call and ask. You just might get someone on the phone who gives you the green light.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 5, 2007)

If you call & honestly tell the warranty department that you left a non-stick pan on medium-high heat with nothing in it for a minimum of 30 minutes & think they're going to refund your $$ because the pan is ruined or someone gets sick, I've got a bridge I'd like to sell you.  

You may be both lucky & right, but still, I've got this bridge in Brooklyn. . . .


----------



## Katie H (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, ya know what?  If you don't try, you'll never know.  No matter what, it's worth a shot.


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2007)

I have worked in customer service fields before Breezy and what is written as rules and what companies will actually do for you are often completely different things. If a company wants to keep your business they will often do things that their policies say they can not do. And I am not talking about being mean and making a stink. I am talking about being honest and telling the truth. That you love the pan, but made a mistake. 90% of the time it might get you no where, but 10% of the time you might just be surprised.


----------



## markgill (May 15, 2007)

*Burnout*

I had this with a nearly new Le Creuset frying pan that my wife left on the stove on high heat. The coating was called castoflon (I think). I was told that the pan was under a lifetime warranty but the coating was not.I took the pan to work (aerospace) and asked the painters if they could strip off the mess in the pan and what remained of the coating.They could not do it fully,the enamel would have been no problem at all. Eleven years later it is in full use and does not stick.I now buy cast iron,black iron or alloy pans withought coatings for frying/saute.


----------

